# Medtrum Touchcare Nano CGM



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Anyone got any experience of these?


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 6, 2022)

The diabetic young lady that serves in my local Costa uses one, she switched to it from Libre, but unfortunately the queue was too big to ask questions on how she finds it so I’m not sure this is of much help


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> The diabetic young lady that serves in my local Costa uses one, she switched to it from Libre, but unfortunately the queue was too big to ask questions on how she finds it so I’m not sure this is of much help


Seems so far out it’s unbelievable. The BG levels are in no way, shape, or form anywhere near the finger prick levels. They don’t even follow a trend i.e if levels are going up, this’ll happily say it’s going down!


----------



## Lucyr (Feb 6, 2022)

How long has it been in? It’s common for sensors to take 24 hrs to settle in. Hopefully there is a helpline open tomorrow who may be able to help too?


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> How long has it been in? It’s common for sensors to take 24 hrs to settle in. Hopefully there is a helpline open tomorrow who may be able to help too?


It’s going on 48 hours now. I understand there will be a lag on it but it’s miles out and doesn’t even follow the BG trend. Currently self funding it to test it out, but as it stands I’d be gutted if this is what Jo was given when she eventually gets her pump system up and running.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> It’s going on 48 hours now. I understand there will be a lag on it but it’s miles out and doesn’t even follow the BG trend. Currently self funding it to test it out, but as it stands I’d be gutted if this is what Jo was given when she eventually gets her pump system up and running.


You may just have extremely bad luck that the first sensor is a faulty one! It’s good that you’re self funding a sensor so your daughter can try it first before you get the pump


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 6, 2022)

I wonder if it is because you are not diabetic and are having normal blood glucose response you are missing the points at which the finger pricks would match the sensor readings.
Hopefully the helpline will be able to assist.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> You may just have extremely bad luck that the first sensor is a faulty one! It’s good that you’re self funding a sensor so your daughter can try it first before you get the pump


The first one actually come up with sensor fail Thursday night! Not filling me with confidence this Medtrum mob. I’ve watched countless videos and read everything available in case I’m doing something wrong. Pretty sure everything is fitted correctly. I’m about ready to give up!


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> The first one actually come up with sensor fail Thursday night! Not filling me with confidence this Medtrum mob. I’ve watched countless videos and read everything available in case I’m doing something wrong. Pretty sure everything is fitted correctly. I’m about ready to give up!


Are there any reviews for Medtrum? Some others may have the same issue


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

Hasn't someone on here got a Medtrum pump?


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Hasn't someone on here got a Medtrum pump?


I think Tom is just trying the Nano CGM to assess it's suitability for his daughter who is the one with Type 1 and I think is 4 years old. As he is not diabetic presumably wouldn't be actually using the pump.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think Tom is just trying the Nano CGM to assess it's suitability for his daughter who is the one with Type 1 and I think is 4 years old. As he is not diabetic presumably wouldn't be actually using the pump.


The CGM is on her but we are still finger pricking. It’s a real eye opener as too how inaccurate it is!


----------



## helli (Feb 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Hasn't someone on here got a Medtrum pump?


I have a Medtrum pump.
@Tom1982 is asking about the CGM. This is a different bit of kit which I do not have.

@Leadinglights you do not need the pump to use the CGM.
And you do not need to have “diabetic numbers” to use a CGM. It is becoming common for elite athletes to use CGMs to optimise their performance. Well, most ”elite athletes” for some weird reason, UCI has banned it for professional cyclists.


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> The CGM is on her but we are still finger pricking. It’s a real eye opener as too how inaccurate it is!


How far out is it?


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

Yes I realise that, but just wondering on the sheer offchance if someone whose clinic already uses Medtrum products has any info about the CGM they might have gleaned along the way.   I know I tend to keep my eyes and ears open cos I pick up all sorts of snippets that are none of my particular business but may indeed prove useful to someone else I know either on here or in RL!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

Have you rung or emailed them to tell them?


----------



## Leadinglights (Feb 6, 2022)

Sorry I misunderstood. Apologies all.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

trophywench said:


> Have you rung or emailed them to tell them?


Not yet, was wondering if the accuracy was just something people have to make there peace with, but it’s just too far out. Imagine if a pump was linked and using the suspend bolus (or basal still not sure!) feature and so on! It can’t be right.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 6, 2022)

Absolute nonsense. Okay 12.2 ain’t great but we expected that. But the CGM is saying she is over 22.2! Ridiculous. How can anyone use this rubbish?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> Absolute nonsense. Okay 12.2 ain’t great but we expected that. But the CGM is saying she is over 22.2! Ridiculous. How can anyone use this rubbish?


That’s a ridiculous variation in results! You definitely need to get in touch with Medtrum and complain


----------



## helli (Feb 6, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> Absolute nonsense. Okay 12.2 ain’t great but we expected that. But the CGM is saying she is over 22.2! Ridiculous. How can anyone use this rubbish?


The advice I have been given is that CGMs are not accurate at high numbers and you must always double check a high before treating.
Whilst it is clearly out, I would be reluctant to judge the accuracy of a CGM over 10mmol/l.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 6, 2022)

I'd be most reluctant to have to rely whatsoever on a device that is so far out and 'fail' at such a low threshhold.

10.0 is just not even particularly high in the overall scheme of things as far as I'm concerned.

Now in the high teens and above, that's high - and I accept results would most likely be questionable.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 7, 2022)

Aaaaaand fail. Fantastic.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 7, 2022)

Hi Tom

How frustrating. That sounds like a faulty sensor.

 I have not used a Medtrum sensor.  With my Libre and with my current Medtronic sensors, there will be differences and if the trends are out and I am sure there are weird things happenin, I have contacted the manufacturers.  both Abbott and Medtronic have asked for three comparative results.  On the Medtronic I share my data, so they are able to see the data.  faulty ones have always been replaced.

If this is the one that your clinic is suggesting, can they enable you to speak to there that are using the sensor.  I know that this is more difficult with data protection, but my clinic has done this within the rules.

Are there other options available?


----------



## Inka (Feb 7, 2022)

How frustrating @Tom1982 ! Can you get another sensor and give it one more chance? I’d be put off using it if it carried on like that even after calibrating.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 7, 2022)

Inka said:


> How frustrating @Tom1982 ! Can you get another sensor and give it one more chance? I’d be put off using it if it carried on like that even after calibrating.


Going to try the last sensor on a fattier bit. One last bash as it looks a decent bit of kit on paper!


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tried this CGM again on the fattest bit of Josie’s arm. It simply doesn’t work. I’d be interested to see if anyone has used it, and if it works?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> Tried this CGM again on the fattest bit of Josie’s arm. It simply doesn’t work. I’d be interested to see if anyone has used it, and if it works?


If you definitely want your daughter to have that pump you could use it as a standalone pump?


----------



## helli (Feb 14, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> If you definitely want your daughter to have that pump you could use it as a standalone pump?


Definitely. That is what I do.


----------



## Tom1982 (Feb 14, 2022)

Lily123 said:


> If you definitely want your daughter to have that pump you could use it as a standalone pump?


That’s what I thought. In a nut shell, how much different is a closed loop system?


----------



## Lily123 (Feb 14, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> That’s what I thought. In a nut shell, how much different is a closed loop system?


Closed looped systems (some of them anyway) can increase insulin if numbers go above the high target you choose or when the sensor predicts BG to reach that level within the next say half an hour while others can do both this and decrease basal insulin when BG is predicted to reach the low BG level set. Some closed looped pumps can only do the low BG suspend


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 28, 2022)

Tom1982 said:


> That’s what I thought. In a nut shell, how much different is a closed loop system?



Diabetes UK put a new page on their website about hybrid closed loop pumps not so long ago






						Closed loop systems (artificial pancreas)
					

Some people with type 1 diabetes use an insulin pump and a continuous glucose monitor that ‘talk to each other’. This is called a closed loop system. It is sometimes known as an artificial pancreas. It can do some of the work for you to help manage your blood sugar levels (apart from you tapping...




					www.diabetes.org.uk


----------

